# 14 foot jon with 30 hp jet



## sambrent18 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a 14ft flatbottom jon with a 85 evinrude 30hp with jet foot. Thinking about selling it to put money towards a new alweld from Fred at current river. I dont really know what to price it at because you dont see a whole lot of jets in this area (Kingsport,TN). Looking for any ideas or opinions. I have $2000 in the whole rig.

Thanks


----------



## Codeman (Mar 12, 2012)

My guess it would bring a profit then depending on condition. Getting into the right time of year to sell it in these parts. List it on South East MO Craigslist. I'm sure Fred would take it trade in also.


----------



## susqyg3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jets pull a lot more where they are more popular (just like anything else).. Around here I would think it would get close to 3000 (assuming decent condition), but that's just a guess.. You may get just as much on a trade in MO as you would selling it locally if jets aren't that popular, so thats one thing to consider if you want to avoid the hastle.. If you send pictures with information, knowing what you want, they could probably give you a fairly accurate trade in value..


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 13, 2012)

2 years ago i sold a 2007 Alumacraft (riveted) 1648 with a 1990 30 hp Johnson jet for $3500.00. 

I know were in dif states but it at least gives u an idea..


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, you're right its a big hassel selling something can't depend on people to be here or when they say they'll take it and never come back. I never considered trading it in but the trailer isn't really road worthy for a 10hr ride to Fred's place. Thought about having the new one shipped to me but I can go get it and save probably bout 4 or 5 hundred bucks.


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 13, 2012)

see what fred would give for you.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Lets see some pics of the whole set up.


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll try and post some pics tomorrow when I get in.


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here she is. I was thinkin if I can't get a good trade with Fred I'll probably post it around this area for bout $3000 that would give me some room to negotiate. It needs new seat and a little work done on the trailer to kinda stiffen it up cause it sags a bit in the middle.


----------

